# Vibrtation under acceleration



## Mr. Underhill (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Folks, my first post in this forum. Recently bought a 2001 A6 2.7T, with 160K. There is a vibration happening when I accelerate. Does not have to be a hard acceleration, low speeds, high speeds, and it's getting steadily worse. Was barely noticable at first but this past week, it has become a bit troubling to me. Bad tire belt, tire balance, or worn/bent suspension part? The vibration feels like it's coming from the right front only. The entire car will shake if I accelerate hard at high speeds. Can't really feel it in the steering wheel. Any ideas would be very helpful. Hoping someone has had a similar experience, and can give some advice. Thanks ahead of time. Great site!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'd start looking at suspension joints. Four arms on each side, plus tie rods and sway bar links makes for a lot of bits to wear out. Prime candidates are tie rods and the lower rear arm inner joints, but it could be any of them. 

Worth rotating the tires to see if the vibration moves, but I'd expect a bad tire to vibrate all the time rather than under acceleration. 

Good luck


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

My Jetta vibrated under acceleration. It turned out to be bad CV axles.


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Aug 9, 2013)

*Fixed*

Thanks for the suggestions. found that the Left CV joint was the cause. Funny though, the Left was bad but the vibration was comint through to the Right side, so that was where I started looking. Kept looking and found the problem. Also found a slight leak of the Right Strut, ugh.


----------

